# Yes hun, I am building another deer stand



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am building another 4x8x6 box . I thought I would post step by step. Feel free to critisize ,comment or just laugh. We need somethind to do until next deer season. PLEASE, someone come out with the standard "it's not real hunting if you sit in a box " statement , so we will have something to argue about . lol.

Jan 23, $152.52 for mat. started chopping.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand003.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand002.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand001.jpg


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Get out of that chicken house and hunt like a real man.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Chicken house? I've seen goat sheds in worse shape than that! Be a real sportsman, at least make it uncomfortable if you're going to hide in a little box and shoot bambi.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Mine has a ceiling fan, heater and TV in it. Mrs. KJON and the grandkids love it!! Keep the pictures coming, I love new ideas!!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine has a name on it that reads "Fido". It comes with it's very own stake and chain near by. The wife say's I can use it as often as I like.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife says I can use it as often as SHE likes. If your not in trouble ,your not trying hard enough!

I built the main part this AM ,then said wife ,said Wallyworld time.

I like to put the big sides together with construction adhesive [glue] ,and use ALOT of 1/4" staples. I use drywall srews to put the big sections together, so I can take it apart easily.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand006.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand007.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand009.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand016.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand021.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand022.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand024.jpghttp://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand022.jpg


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

****, thats familliar is it for the flat above the black hole.

later
Sasquatch


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Man Way too heavy for me with al the 2X4's. I use 2X2's. Erra the windows are too big for me. Other than that its fantastic.

Charlie


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Lookin good, keep um coming!!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

man you are a sissy sitting in a big box like that....you even got pink 2x4's....hahhahaha


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

OK. No one else will say it, so here it is "It ain't real huntin if you're sittin in a box" lol


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I know that being the true hunter you are, you are going to put indoor/outdoor carpeting on the floor so that your swivel rocker doesn't make too much noise when you roll it from end to end. Is it going to have a "relief tube"?

Looks great so far.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

No sasquatch, It's not for the black hole[a canyon on our lease]. I got bored and was tired of watching "as the world turns".

Charlie I like it nice and heavy so if-when -it blows over it makes a big dent . but it does take a good man, or several to put one up. I like the big windows for ventilation[to much chili and beans].

What's wrong with pink 2x4's anyway? heckI've got every other color of board to.

we have put up close to a dozen of these,some 2' of the ground ,some on 13' legs. 
Some times we build them in place , sometimes we pull the whole thing up already assembled.

It ain't real hunting in a big box ,so I turn on my heater and cook up some hot chocolate and do the best I can.lol.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'm sure you keep a crane on hand at the lease to lift that sucka huh??? 

Nice and roomy but I bet it's pretty heavy  Looks nice and thanks for the "play by play"!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I cut out the door and window flaps, now it's time to paint.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand025.jpg

Outcast, I have this pulley to pick it up, HA HA !

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand026.jpg

rain ,rain go away....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

That'l get it up. You gonna call it the 'hilton'


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wet Dreams, not unless Paris comes hunting with me.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got paint? Dang I hate painting.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand.jpg


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Had a lot of fun building this one. I could right a book on what not to do when erecting big blinds in the air. 8 x 8, 20' in the air. I think they can see it from the space shuttle....Ted


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Seems like toooo much work for me. I'll stick with a 4x4 or 4x6 and lift it with my 4 wheeler n a 12' 2x6 with no pulley. WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

How or what do you cover those giant windows to keep the loving owls out ?

Charlie


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Its lookin good....Stands cannot be too comfortable!.....

I'm putting the solar panels, marine batts. and perco switch back into this one and revamping all ours with heater storage boxes....all our stands are wired for electronic game calling ....100' of wire and speakers.

Side entry with flip over floor panel... on tower stands are a good way to go for safety.

Old folks need their comfort! why would anyone want to be cold and miserable hunting...?
Its OK with me if other folks want to do it the hard way....Hats off to em.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, those giant windows are the only negative with the design. A real short and conservative buddy of mine designed this portion. We are planning to modify to larger size next year. Don't have any pics available of our most recent erection..6 X 6, 25' in the air. Much better window design. Absolutely the best hunting blind in Texas! Both these stands have 4 feeders and it can be hard work if you're hunting by yourself.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

10r better, 

How DID you get that big sucker up? If you used a skyhook ,it must have been industrial strength !

I would enjoy reading that book. I heard about some guys pulling up a 4x8 with a 4 wheeler. Whoa, whoa must have sounded like Go,go because the driver pulled it all the way over. We pull them up wiyh the truck with a little help getting them started by manual lift. Once it starts going up I tell everyone to get the $%^& out of the way !!! I can always build another deer stand ,but it could be REAL ugly if the thing fell on someone.

I don't know what color the roof is, but check out Google Earth and you CAN see it.

Where is the stand in the pic? My wild guess is...... Johnson City.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

We used 2 F250 Power Strokes. One to pull it up and the other to let it down and man did it get hairy right before touchdown. 

I haven't looked lately but most of those satelite shots are outdated. But I'll look again.

Your wild guess was close. We are located on the Willow city loop just outside Willow City.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Charlie, I make flaps out of plywood. I usually don't put any frame on them ,just let them warp. This time I put 1x2's. I always use machine srews and lock nuts in the plywood because the flaps and door tend to blow off deer stands.

Cheif charlie [any kin to charlie?]
I like the way you think! I had to google "perco switch". Is that a sky light or solar panel? It looks like someone [wife?] is enjoying the stand. I thought I had alot of stuff in mine ,but WOW that place is done up right. You even have the champane ready to celebrate!!! Nice buck. My guess where this stand is...... not a clue , but definately not Juno [too many trees]. I got lucky on 10 r's location [to many trips to Fredericks burg I guess].

Do yall like the inside to be dark or does it matter . I like to paint mine black. One guy tells me that more light in the stand will help binoculars at dusk. I think just the opposite.

A DAY WITHOUT RAIN IS LIKE ,oh heck it's been so long I forgot.

10 r , I should have known for that erection it would take a power stroke. lol.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I installed the flaps and door today.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand028.jpg

Does anyone know where I could get some used scaffold like this?

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand027.jpg

It is not the best thing to put a deer stand on, but is is an easy way[relatively safe] to put a box 6' in the air.


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

You still got room for a window unit


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I forgot about that till after I cut out the little back window. The last one that was going to be at my house had one. It was a nice place to go sit ,unwind and cool off in the evening. Sometimes it would be nice to have in Nov. also.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I finally got most of the painting done. I like to make my camo a little different. I don't think the deer care one way or the other. Unless you cover it with brush I think they will know it is there. In a couple of days I am going to put it outside and put the roof on.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand033.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand034.jpg


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, it was a long couple of days , but I finnally moved it outside yesterday. Today I am going to put the metal on the roof and do some other details.

If you need any Ideas or help [advise] on building one give me a PM. I live near Alvin, if you need to come by and have a "look see" or measure something.

If you build one now the kids have a nice clubhouse till you haul it off. The only problem is you might fill it with junk---valuable stuff before then. lol

moving outside;

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand035.jpg

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand036.jpg


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I painted the top a nice bright white. It will reflect the sun and it shows up on google earth better.

to put the metal on I use screws to make sure the wind will not blow it off.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand038.jpg

Man , you have to love cordless drills for stuff like this !!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

After a detour to get some parts, to fix the tiller, to till the garden ,,,,,, I got back to the deer stand. I used 1/8" braided nylon rope to hold the window flaps open.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/Frugalgary/?action=view&current=deerstand039.jpg


----------

